# Je suis devenu un Apple addict !



## diegue (10 Novembre 2012)

Et pourtant j'ai tout fait pour ne pas le devenir en essayant de trouver d'ailleurs beaucoup de défauts aux produits et aux OS Apple !
Le dernier garde fou ayant été de trouver l'iPad mini : cher, au mauvais format, et surtout sans retina.
J'ai alors, voix de la raison, commandé un GalaxyTab 2 7" 3G qui me revenait 260 moins cher. Le lendemain je l'ai décommandé et j'attends l' iPad mini 3G !
Serais je atteint ? est ce grave ?


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2012)

hum  et tu es actif sur twitter aussi, hein ?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue dans notre merveilleux cercle d'amis :love:

Tu verras, tu as fait le bon choix 

Tout ira beaucoup mieux maintenant, les filles vont se jeter à ton cou, les hommes vont te vouer un culte comme t'as pas idée. 

Toutes les portes te seront désormais non seulement ouvertes, mais leur passage t'en sera facilité par une cohorte de pucelles en fleurs à demi nues.

C'est dingue, mais ta vie va changer, là maintenant 

Es tu prêt ? 

Tu le sens venir en toi l'Apple Spirit ? 

Oh oui tu le sens, je le sais, canaillou




















ah oui au fait: aimes tu les films de gladiateurs


----------



## diegue (11 Novembre 2012)

boodou a dit:


> hum  et tu es actif sur twitter aussi, hein ?



Pas vraiment actif  il faut le dire, mais beaucoup en passif !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue dans notre merveilleux cercle d'amis :love:



Je ne suis pad Darth Vador  !


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2012)

diegue a dit:


> Je ne suis pad Darth Vador  !



Un vrai apple addict aurait écrit : je ne su ipad Darth Vador


----------



## ergu (11 Novembre 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Un vrai apple addict aurait écrit : je ne su ipad Darth Vador



Un vrai Star Wars addict qui veut se la péter avec la V.O. aurait écrit Darth Vader.
Dark Vador, c'est la VF.
Darth Vador, c'est personne.
Donc, bon...
Suivant !


----------



## diegue (11 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Un vrai Star Wars addict qui veut se la péter avec la V.O. aurait écrit Darth Vader.
> Dark Vador, c'est la VF.
> Darth Vador, c'est personne.
> Donc, bon...
> Suivant !



Justement Darth Vador est proche de la prononciation chinoise des monteurs d'iPad !!:hein:


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Un vrai Star Wars addict qui veut se la péter avec la V.O. aurait écrit Darth Vader.
> Dark Vador, c'est la VF.
> Darth Vador, c'est personne.
> Donc, bon...
> Suivant !



You talking about me _dot com_ ?!


----------



## Breizh44 (12 Novembre 2012)

Je me joint au cercle des (i)AppleAdicts.
Moi aussi je suis atteint.


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2012)

(si le bar c'est le dernier endroit du forum ou l'on a envie de parler informatique, c'est gonflant)


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2012)

Double post pour Mackie   

/note à Romuald : on n'écorche pas le nom du Seigneur Vador


----------



## Scalounet (13 Novembre 2012)

Heuuu !  je me permet d'intervenir subrepticement afin de donner mon avis... 































Dans la vraie vie, Yoda, il est bien plus sympathique que Vador ! 

Voila, c'était un point qui me semblait important de clarifier, c'est dit, je ne reviendrais plus la-dessus !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2012)

C'est paske tu ne connais pas le pouvoir du côté obscur


----------



## Scalounet (13 Novembre 2012)

Bon, j'avais dit que je ne reviendrais pas la-dessus mais cette ineptie me pousse a intervenir... 


J'avais bien précisé "dans la vraie vie", les forces du mal sont ce qu'elles sont, mais Vador est une tite bite a coté du meilleur guerrier Jedi de tous les temps !! 


Préciser ce point important je me devais de le faire !

Revenir dessus me semble inutile !


----------



## Penetrator (13 Novembre 2012)

ose le traiter de quincaillerie ambulante ose


----------



## Scalounet (13 Novembre 2012)

Quincaillerie ? nooonnnnn, mais franchement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quand je le regarde... !! 
Même pô peur !!


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2012)

C'est vrai que vu comme ça.... elle a beau être rouge, on ne peut pas parler de tite bite!







Cela dit, quoique verte, celle de Yoda est pas mal non plus. 








POur peu que tu sois daltonien, entre les 2 c'estr kif kif bourricot!


----------



## Pamoi (13 Novembre 2012)

Vous semblez tous oublier que la force n'est plus ce qu'elle était .....


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

Penetrator a dit:


> ose le traiter de quincaillerie ambulante *(r)*ose


Un stormtrooper rose ? 
Je veux bien payer pour voir


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ...Tu le sens venir en toi l'Apple Spirit ?
> 
> ...


 

Apple spirit?


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2012)

Vous aurez beau dire, y'a pas seul'ment que d'la pomme


----------



## gKatarn (13 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un stormtrooper rose ?
> Je veux bien payer pour voir



Tiens, c'est gratuit


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, c'est gratuit


:afraid:

Mais on va le monde, je suis paumé


----------



## Scalounet (13 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> Mais on va le monde, je suis paumé&#8230;



En même temps quand tu vois Vador







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------




romuald a dit:


> vous aurez beau dire, y'a pas seul'ment que d'la pomme



......


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2012)

de toute façon ils sont peace and love les stormstroopers


----------



## Scalounet (13 Novembre 2012)

Alors que, quand on regarde Yoda..... 







Et après avoir foutu une rouste a Vador.... 







Mais tout cela nous éloigne du monsieur qui se dit être victime de l'Apple addict


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

Scalounet a dit:


> monsieur qui se dit être victime de l'Apple addict



Celui là ?


----------



## TiteLine (18 Novembre 2012)

Et Obi Wan Kenobi? Vous en faites quoi? 

((( j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'm'attends au pire  )))


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2012)

TiteLine a dit:


> Et Obi Wan Kenobi? Vous en faites quoi?
> 
> ((( j'sais pas pourquoi mais j'm'attends au pire  )))



tu aime les gros sabres laser ?


----------



## Scalounet (21 Novembre 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tu aime les gros sabres laser ?



Rôooooooo !!! 

Outré je suis !


----------

